

Andrew Kay, founder of Kaypro, dies at 95 - glhaynes
http://www.utsandiego.com/news/2014/sep/03/andrew-kay-mit-kaypro-computers-pioneer/

======
epaladin
Thanks for all the lugables. I have a Kaypro IIx somewhere in my collection,
although I think I'm still missing software/bootdisks for it. I tried getting
a boot disk on eBay a few years ago but I think something happened and the
order was cancelled. Anyone have Kaypro IIx disks they don't need? Anyway,
sounds like he did quite a lot in addition to traditional computers in those
95 years.

~~~
pasbesoin
If you're going to ask such a question, you should list a means of contact in
your public HN profile.

------
hungrygs
"Dude, give me a Kaypro 64 and a live dial tone and I can do anything!"

------
aidenn0
The very first computer I used was a Kaypro. I didn't start programming until
I got a Wyse AT though.

------
th0ma5
Played with some Big Blue Disk demos on that machine he is pictured with.

------
dang
Title edited to preempt confusion with the other computer-pioneery Kay.

